# Older Phoenix Gold M Series amps ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Are these M series amps any good ?

Phoenix Gold amps


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote>

Chadxton at the time the M line was one of *PG's top of the line *amps..

quote>

From 8/22/2003

In it's day and even today, the M series PG amps really rock(ed). There's a funny story about how the name of the amp came to be...* when it was first designed, the engineers at PG wanted an amp that would handle insane loads*, so no matter who hooked it up and even if they hooked it up wrong, it wouldn't blow up. In other words, a "Moron" could hook it up and it would still work. So guess what the "M" stands for !

quote>


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

good to know.

thanks 

Im guessing they are a good SQ amp ?


----------



## billg1230 (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a good one! I had an M50 it was a great amp... Maybe I should collect some of these to go with my Soundstream collection! Hehe


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Robb said:


> Are these M series amps any good ?


yessir


----------



## cueball981 (Feb 16, 2009)

I did just that...purchased a near mint M44 to accompany my growing Soundstream and Phoenix Gold collection. To give you an idea, there was a very well respected member of the now defunct elitecaraudio.com that used a M25 as his reference amp, if that tells you anything. In 3 weeks, my friend and I will be helping my brother with his installation. He'll be running a M50, M44, and a Route 66 (M44 and M25 under one chasis). They were considered a line below the MS series, but the build quality was nothing less and they are able to handle greater impedance loads compared to the MS...more along the lines of the MPS series, stable into 1ohm stereo loads. Beautiful, full, rich and articulate in sound.


----------



## jwinskill (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been running a couple of MQ's...those things kick like the dickens!


----------



## sienna1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Was this the same amplifier's ad that said "IT'S SO THOUGH IT CAN DRIVE NAILS" or something to that effect???????????????


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

great amps, great sound. on the top of my list of PG stuff for sure


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it best than Xtan 404M ... for sq stereo use



slomofo said:


> great amps, great sound. on the top of my list of PG stuff for sure


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I used the M50 to power a 15w6, 12w6, 2-lanzar 10's, and some I'm forgetting. It was IMO SQ amp and it took a beating for 8 years flawlessly. I'm kinda surprised when people don't know about them. If you haven't heard one then you just didn't grow up in the nineties.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to run a M25 on a 10, 2-6.5's, 2-4's, and a pair of tweets all passive. Sounded great and was plenty of power.  It did get hot though.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

I regret selling my M series amps. I always wanted a route 66 because it was such a nice looking amp.


----------



## Renovatio (Sep 27, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Quote>
> 
> Chadxton at the time the M line was one of *PG's top of the line *amps..
> 
> ...



Really? I thought the MS was better than the M line. Granted the MS was a predecessor to the M but from my vague recollection back in the day when they were new. The local PG dealer personally said to me back then, the M had some compromises... keep my current amps. So I kept the MS275 and MPS2240 pushing a 5 1/4" audiophile components front stage with something else in the rear, and 2 10" sealed mtx blue thunders, which I got from him... Ahh, those were the days : )


----------



## slomofo (Mar 30, 2009)

galegorafa said:


> Is it best than Xtan 404M ... for sq stereo use


better than a 404M but not better than a 604X in my opinion. M series Xtant amps were entry level, "A" series were mid level, and "X" series were the top of the line back in the day


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A guy I know, Eric, uses the M25 for his reference amp too. They are some of the best SQ amps ever made. And the line just kept getting better. The MS series is essentially the same as the M series but more power, more options as far as final power output into ohm loads, and bigger balls. 

Some say the MS/MPS series amps were their pinnacle, others (myself included) claim it to be their ZPA series. 

I'm surprised tristan or denim hasn't chimed in on this yet.

If you have any Q's about ANY PG product, come on over to Phoenix Gold Phorum // Index That's where I live.


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

slomofo said:


> better than a 404M but not better than a 604X in my opinion. M series Xtant amps were entry level, "A" series were mid level, and "X" series were the top of the line back in the day


Thx for explain...

Could you compare with another amp as RF old school, ADS PQ20 . for exemple ?


----------



## cueball981 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say comparable to the SQ of the ADS P series, but far better SQ than the OS Rockfords. Now, the Punch series (45, 75, 150) did have some balls, and made great sub amps, but I wouldn't even think about putting one in place of a PG M series to my front-stage. Trust us, you won't be disappointed if you go with the M series. They are sweet amps that are well respected by anyone that is in the know. Are they as esoteric as a Butler tube or Brax? No, but for the money, you will be hard pressed to find anything that is spec'd as well as the M series. 

They are readily available on eBay or several different car audio forums. A good start would be to find a M44 and either an M50 or M100 for a great 2-way + sub setup.


----------



## himiler (Jun 9, 2013)

I used to run 4 12 inch kenwoods on my m50 in parallel mono, so down to 1ohm mono which is lower than what they recommend but I never once had trouble with mine! I loved it so muchthat im currently looking at buying another m50 and a m44 to run the system in my escape because I now run a ppi a.15 thats wired 1ohm and my us amps a300 wont do it without melting down! Haha


----------

